# herbal salves/preservatives?



## cathym (Mar 23, 2010)

I am making a salve with an oil infusion of dried horsetail, beeswax, calendula oil and lavender/eucalyptus e.o.  Do I need to add a preservative? I will be selling them at the Farmer's Market.


----------



## jgonza132 (Mar 23, 2010)

A preservative is usually only needed when you add water. Since you are adding calendula which has antibacterial properties and its a salve you don't need a preservative. I would add an antioxident though. You might want to drop a couple of drops of vitamin e. That will help with rancidity of the oils overtime.

I made a calendula ointment about 3 months ago and it still looks good.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 24, 2010)

jgonza132 said:
			
		

> A preservative is usually only needed when you add water. Since you are adding calendula which has antibacterial properties and its a salve you don't need a preservative. I would add an antioxident though. You might want to drop a couple of drops of vitamin e. That will help with rancidity of the oils overtime.
> 
> I made a calendula ointment about 3 months ago and it still looks good.



I'm sorry, but please do some serious research on preservatives before giving advise.
The antibacterial and intifungal properties of calendula can not replace an allround preservative.
Sure your ointment might look good after 3 months; but it's the things you don't see you need to be worried about.

It is important to think of how your customers are going to use your product; will they, for example, keep it in a moist area (bathroom) where water might get introduced?
I make butt balm for a baby boy and add the minimum amount of my preservative to it. 
I just know the parents are going to wipe babies bum with a moist baby wipe, and dip their fingers in the balm afterwards...

So, based on the formulation, balms can do without a preservative, but just to be on the safe site; I like using them.


----------



## cathym (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  You're right I make balms for myself and they look and smell fine even after several months but I don't have a microscope!  Are there natural preservatives?  I've heard that some e.o.'s act as preservatives as well.  Good idea to add an antioxident.  I will also put a caution on the label to keep in a cool dry place.


----------



## carebear (Mar 24, 2010)

there are EOs that have SOME preservative effect, but that overall don't work well and have other issues like smell or irritancy.

there don't seem to be any viable ones available to us.  yet.

if it is a totally anhydrous product which is very unlikely to get contaminated with water, and which has no particulate plant material I don't think it needs a preservative.


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> there are EOs that have SOME preservative effect, but that overall don't work well and have other issues like smell or irritancy.
> 
> there don't seem to be any viable ones available to us.  yet.
> 
> if it is a totally anhydrous product which is very unlikely to get contaminated with water, and which has no particulate plant material I don't think it needs a preservative.



which EO's?? Im thinking anything high in citrol or menthols? like mints and citrus? and Teatree?? maybe>? just curious


----------



## carebear (Mar 24, 2010)

many - eucalyptus, rosemary, tea tree, even lavender and others have some limited but demonstrable effect in a petri dish if all the planets are aligned.  but not broad efficacy, not stable, not a lot of things...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antimicrobial


> Many essential oils are included in pharmacopoeias as having antimicrobial activity, including:
> 
> * Sideritis or Greek Mountain Tea
> * Oregano oil
> ...


----------



## cathym (Mar 25, 2010)

I put eucalyptus, camphor, lavender, rosemary, palmarosa and bergamot in a base of avacado/hemp/sunflower oil, infused dried horsetail (in oil) and beeswax.  This is a 2 oz. test run.  I will let you know how it goes.  Smells good so far!


----------



## carebear (Mar 25, 2010)

I am absolutely NOT saying they are EFFECTIVE preservatives.  They are far from ideal, not necessarily broad spectrum, might need to be used at levels that are unrealistic/irritating/toxic/whatever, might not be stable, etc.    just saying they have some level of anti-whatever effect.

cathy, if that's an anhydrous formula then you are most likely fine with or without - but you won't necessarily know.  bacterial and fungal growth aren't always visually obvious.  so if there is any water or herbal particulates or risk of water you need to use an approved, proven cosmetic preservative.


----------



## IanT (Mar 25, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> I am absolutely NOT saying they are EFFECTIVE preservatives.  They are far from ideal, not necessarily broad spectrum, might need to be used at levels that are unrealistic/irritating/toxic/whatever, might not be stable, etc.    just saying they have some level of anti-whatever effect.
> 
> cathy, if that's an anhydrous formula then you are most likely fine with or without - but you won't necessarily know.  bacterial and fungal growth aren't always visually obvious.  so if there is any water or herbal particulates or risk of water you need to use an approved, proven cosmetic preservative.



yeah I was thinking more as a symbiotic relationship with other actually stated preservatives.... that would be kinda cool


----------



## cathym (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks for the info guys!  I sell my soaps at the farmers market here on the island and the last thing I want is to sell something and have it turn gross. I've never had a problem with soap but now that I'm doing salves I want to be careful.  I made lotion once and after 1 wk it grew a nasty black mold on top. In this recipe I've infused the horsetail myself and this may spoil.  Better to be safe than sorry. :?  This forum is such a great help- glad I joined.


----------



## carebear (Mar 25, 2010)

how did you filter your infused oil?


----------



## cathym (Mar 25, 2010)

I first strained it with a mesh strainer and then  filtered it through a jelly cloth.


----------



## carebear (Mar 26, 2010)

you are probably fine.  i always finish with a coffee filter.

I don't see this as needing a preservtive if your herbs are dried before being infused.  if they are fresh then you will have water from them and then yes absolutely need a preservative, tho.


----------

